# 310% Ing. Mount?



## Reppinichen (2. September 2009)

hi leute

hat wer n plan ob es iwann n 310% mount zu bauen geben wird??

wenn ja bitte mal link posten danke

mfg


----------



## Schmiddel (3. September 2009)

Wird es nicht geben. 310er Mounts waren und sind ehernd schwer zu erreichen und das der Ingi kurz mal eins zusammenbastelt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ausserdem jaulen dann die anderen Berufe auf, das sie auch sowas haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (6. September 2009)

Ich als 450 Skilled Ingi jaule auf das ich mir keine 68 ZM oder wie das die VZ, Juwes und Blablablas können basteln kann-.-

Und ein Nitrobooster ans FLugmount basteln...hehe...dann habe ich mein 400% Schnelles Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (9. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Ich als 450 Skilled Ingi jaule auf das ich mir keine 68 ZM oder wie das die VZ, Juwes und Blablablas können basteln kann-.-
> 
> Und ein Nitrobooster ans FLugmount basteln...hehe...dann habe ich mein 400% Schnelles Mount
> 
> ...



Und einen bei einer Ingi Typischen Fehlfunktion Instant aufn nächsten Friedhof schickt... fände ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leichenkilller (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 310% mount grieg man wenn man alle erfolg in Ulduar-schlachtzug hat unddas is ein rostiger protodrache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mordetymaniac (21. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mir nich ganz sicher aber ist der feuerstuhl nich 310% ?


----------



## Supermany2 (21. Oktober 2009)

ääh Feuerstuhl ist nur ein normales "Mount" das hat nur die ganz normale Reitgeschwindigkeit

aber geil wäre folgendes:

1.Ganz hinten und selten in Ulduar/PDK oder so gibt es ein Rezept zu droppen womit man das machen kann und dann braucht man noch teure mats ^^ DAs würde dann vom aufwand her vieleicht dem entsprechen der anderen 310% teilen

oder

2.Ähnlich wie bei Druiden wenn man schon ein 310% teil hat kann man beim Lehrer odeso das Rezept bekommen oder er wertet das Aktuelle Gerät dann einfach so auf^^


----------



## Krazoo (30. Oktober 2009)

ZITAT(Soiy09 @ 6.09.2009, 18:01) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich als 450 Skilled Ingi jaule auf das ich mir keine 68 ZM oder wie das die VZ, Juwes und Blablablas können basteln kann-.-

Und ein Nitrobooster ans FLugmount basteln...hehe...dann habe ich mein 400% Schnelles Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und einen bei einer Ingi Typischen Fehlfunktion Instant aufn nächsten Friedhof schickt... fände ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jo oder so : Die Flugmaschine fliegt dem Ingi um die Ohren und Er muss sich die Teile zusammen suchen ;-) ... und kann eine Stunde kein (anderes)Mount mehr benutzen und auch noch ne Sperre auf Ruhestein, Teleports, Portale oder sich beschwören lassen, usw.
 hehe ... kann die Maschine aber wieder zusammen Schrauben und benutzen falls er alle Teile findet ;D 
Aber zu 310% habe ich irgenwo was gelesen, dass es mit caclysm die möglichkeit geben soll die 310%er geschwindigkeit auf ein mount seiner wahl zu setzten, vorausgesetzt man hat halt ein 310%er.


----------



## Ushapti (5. November 2009)

Es wird Spekuliert das mit Cata JEDES epische Flugmount auf 310% aufgewertet wird, sofern man schon mindestens ein 310% Mount sein eigen nennen kann.


----------



## Ephorion (13. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung hätte es ruhig sein können, dass zB. bei Mimiron ein Plan seines Kopfes droppt, welchen man dann um Unsummen von Gold basteln kann. 

Naja natürlich ist es um einiges logischer, dass Yogg-Saron an einer Seitentasche den Kopf Mimirons bei sicht hat, der nur rauspurzelt wenn er ohne die Wächter gekillt wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vergiss nie stelle die Logik von Blizzard nie in Frage!


----------



## ach was solls. (29. November 2009)

Warum wollt ihr ein Ingi Mount mit 310%? Klar .. wäre bestimmt cool einen fliegenden chopper zu haben aber ich mein mimirons kopf ist doch auch ingi like. also los los holt ihn euch.

und zu dem cataclysm geblubber - sofern ihr ein 310% mount habt habt ihr automatisch 1000000000 310% mounts.


----------



## Ushapti (1. Dezember 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr ein Ingi Mount mit 310%? Klar .. wäre bestimmt cool einen fliegenden chopper zu haben aber ich mein mimirons kopf ist doch auch ingi like. also los los holt ihn euch.
> 
> und zu dem cataclysm geblubber - sofern ihr ein 310% mount habt habt ihr automatisch 1000000000 310% mounts.



Nur werden die aller wenigstens je Yogg und damit das Mount sehen, wird es immer noch einige andere Spieler geben die das dingens wollen und abschließend... nur wenn man ein 310% mount hat wird mit cata wahrscheinlich jedes andere Mount auch 310%, wenn man keines hat bleiben alle bei 280%


----------



## Thuzur (4. Januar 2010)

leichenkilller schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 310% mount grieg man wenn man alle erfolg in Ulduar-schlachtzug hat unddas is ein rostiger protodrache
> ...



In manchen Fällen wäre auch eine 100%-Rechtschreibhilfe sinnvoll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (4. Januar 2010)

In manchen Fällen wäre auch mitdenken hilfreich um nicht wegen eines fast vier Monate alten postings rum zu flamen...-.-


----------



## Thuzur (12. Januar 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> In manchen Fällen wäre auch mitdenken hilfreich um nicht wegen eines fast vier Monate alten postings rum zu flamen...-.-



Nee, ist klar. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen die meckern wenn man die Sufu nicht benutzt, oder!? Aber wenn man dann mal einen älteren Beitrag ausgräbt und was dazu schreibt, gibt´s auch gleich wieder Mecker.


----------

